

As Facebook rolls out new redesign, 2.5 million users are already protesting - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/10/as-facebook-rolls-out-new-redesign-25-million-users-are-already-protesting/

======
unalone
They're protesting now, but that won't last long. They're protesting because
it's new. In terms of functionality, this new version is a step above the
original, and it's also managed to prevent clutter. That's exactly what
Facebook needed. Or do people forget the constant complaints here after the
original apps launched?

I don't get it, but people like attacking Facebook, solely because it does
what it does superbly. They make very few false steps and they constantly
fine-tune what they've got. I can't think of many online companies that do the
same. And, for whatever reason, that irritates Silicon Valley a lot.

